# Bifora



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well,arrived ,strap change and ticking away like a demented demon with such a smoooth seconds and keeping top time. Feels a bit lightweight with just a stainless back.I think its the B10 movement from 1973 after a bit of searching. Looks somewhat agricultural but maybe built to last?

Sellers photo of front elsewhwere of back . not quite sure about attacking it!

These damn electrics are sooo addictive just wish could understand them!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You lucky b*****d, Chris! 

Been looking for one of those for donkey's years and it remains one of the few balance wheel electrics missing from my collection. Well done! :thumbsup:

And 36,000 bph as well.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a find, well done gentleman from Yorkshire (alias God's County :notworthy: )

Mike


----------



## tubmanaxton (Oct 29, 2010)

The bifora or pifara was a Sicilian double reed instrument of the oboe family, related to the ancient shawm and particularly to the piffero of the northern Italian Apennines. Much larger than the piffero, and made in one piece, it was employed together with drums in ceremonial processions, particularly in the town of San Marco d'Alunzio in the province of Messina. Its use seems to have died out during the twentieth century.

-------------

VLC Download


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

tubmanaxton said:


> The bifora or pifara was a Sicilian double reed instrument of the oboe family, related to the ancient shawm and particularly to the piffero of the northern Italian Apennines. Much larger than the piffero, and made in one piece, it was employed together with drums in ceremonial processions, particularly in the town of San Marco d'Alunzio in the province of Messina. Its use seems to have died out during the twentieth century.
> 
> -------------
> 
> VLC Download


What a relief it died out, it always seems a pity there were no anti-biotics around to take care of things like pifara shawm, I'm sure it must have been painful :lol:

(Sorry, couldn't resist - a pure DUI moment - Department of Useless Information :notworthy: )


----------

